# Un´Goro, Allianz-Gilde für erwachsene Gelegenheitsspieler/innen



## holzschlange (4. März 2007)

Hi Leute,
wir sind eine Gilde für erwachsene Gelegeheitsspieler. Bei uns sind Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene willkommen. Wer eine reine Raid- und PVP-Gilde sucht ist bei uns am falschen Platz. Wir spielen um Spass zu haben.

Server: Un´Goro
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: AgeCraft

Ich freue mich auf nette Leute
Syrakon

Ansprechpartner: Syrakon, Cialhyu, Schnarcher
Besucht uns im Forum: http://agecraft.simpel.at


----------



## holzschlange (19. März 2007)

holzschlange schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wir sind eine Gilde für erwachsene Gelegeheitsspieler. Bei uns sind Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene willkommen. Wer eine reine Raid- und PVP-Gilde sucht ist bei uns am falschen Platz. Wir spielen um Spass zu haben.
> 
> Server: Un´Goro
> ...





Hallo WoWlerInnen,
wir nehmen noch Member auf.
lg
Syrakon


----------



## holzschlange (5. April 2007)

holzschlange schrieb:


> Hallo WoWlerInnen,
> wir nehmen noch Member auf.
> lg
> Syrakon



/push


----------



## holzschlange (8. Mai 2007)

holzschlange schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> wir sind eine Gilde für erwachsene Gelegeheitsspieler. Bei uns sind Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene willkommen. Wer eine reine Raid- und PVP-Gilde sucht ist bei uns am falschen Platz. Wir spielen um Spass zu haben.
> 
> Server: Un´Goro
> ...



/push


----------

